# Trading Japanese stock market TSX Tokyo Stock Exchange?



## Artemisia (28 October 2013)

Does anyone trade Japanese equities and indexes? I am looking for a good stock screener with decent parameters for the filters. Also, info on earnings, dividends, and especially Implied Volatility. Any recommendations for software / programs / websites most welcome.


----------



## Newbunymo (19 August 2016)

First TSX is toronto stock exchange. 
Second Trading in the TSE can be beneficial in 2016 as the Asian markets are soaring.
If you are planning to go further with TSE, this list of TSE holidays can be really helpful.


----------



## minwa (19 August 2016)

Newbunymo said:


> Second Trading in the TSE can be beneficial in 2016 as the Asian markets are soaring.




Japan most of time is excluded as Asian market. http://www.investopedia.com/terms/a/asiaexjapan.asp


----------

